# LOST Helmet Cam on the Poudre



## A Wanderlust Adventure (Apr 17, 2006)

A Wanderlust Adventure guide lost our helmet cam this morning at the swim hole on the Poudre River, about a mile above Bridges Take Out. If you find it or have any information as to its whereabouts, please call our office, there is a reward for its return. Thanks for your help! 
A Wanderlust Adventure
800-745-7238 or 970-482-1995


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

ahahah to funny. first the rope crap and now a poudre guide lost the helmet cam.. you guys now you are suppose to teather that shit to the helmet as well as the sticky. if its a go pro it sunk and more than likely full of water... sorry brohymnes... lesson learned commercial guides are not the shit..


----------



## Flying_Spaghetti_Monster (Jun 3, 2010)

Mine was knocked off on a measly little class III run when a tipped over, and kissed a rock. It was tethered that helped alot


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

caspermike said:


> ahahah to funny. first the rope crap and now a poudre guide lost the helmet cam.. you guys now you are suppose to teather that shit to the helmet as well as the sticky. if its a go pro it sunk and more than likely full of water... sorry brohymnes... lesson learned commercial guides are not the shit..


The guide that lost the helmet cam is still learning, give him a break. He's trying as hard as he can, but it's just too hard to make it down without losing his shit all over the river....


----------



## jalthage (May 11, 2006)

Chest Pack


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

why give a guide a helmet cam thats still learning? on board videos for customers?


----------



## Randaddy (Jun 8, 2007)

He's just showing so much promise we thought he could handle the responsibility. He's learning to kayak too and we're all so proud of him.


----------

